# switched my major to communications



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

and i am scared that i made a biiiig mistake. I really like to write and that is why I chose it...but am I being ridiculous thinking that this is actually a good major for me when I have SA? I know that I have to take one if not, two public speaking classes and I am scared to death!


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Mngirl, on the one hand, you don't want to set yourself up for failure by taking on too great a challenge. But do you want SA to dominate your life and control all your decisions? Your future can revolve around anxiety and all your choices around minimizing social contact, or you can listen to your interests and talents and decide from there.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I heard about a guy who had a big fear of and scared of public speaking so he majored in communications
he is a big time celebrity in east asia now


----------



## numbsmiles (Jan 2, 2005)

That is something i'd love to do but i'd probably pass out from a panic attack before i enter the classroom.


----------

